# The Whelen Talon is no More !!!!



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Some good and some bad news the whelen has decided to stop making the Talon series thats the bad news The good news is there coming out with a new version called the Avenger its supost to be better than the Talon but we will see !!!!!!!!!

and yes i know it looks like the Talon but it has a different design !!!!!

NEW design with a more sleek look than its predecessor, the Avenger™ is still a compact little light with a big attitude! Avenger™ packs full-size Super-LED® power that rivals strobe in intensity. This is serious warning protection in a small package that's easy to mount or transfer from vehicle to vehicle


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

Ok, so here is what I can tell you from a dealer that I know who went to FDIC, it will be smaller, is most definitely brighter and will cost slightly more than the Talon(TN series) lights. It has a ridiculous amount of patterns too, both the single and double. 

The single lightheads have 9 LEDs per unit, unless it is a split then it has only 8. The dual units will have a total of 18 LEDs. The optics are redesigned and the flash pattern change button is now on the plug, as pictured. Approx, half inch shorter than the Talon, about quarter of an inch thiner front to back and just as tall. The lightheads themselves are slightly smaller, but pack a punch. Also the body is a two-tone charcoal gray color to better match the interior of vehicles on the road today. Mounting brackets between the TN and the Avenger, while looking similar are not compatible. Is lighter too.

Let's see what else...Oh yeah, once it comes out, expect to see lots of used Talons(TN) going for cheap. 

I got the official release PDF around here somewhere, let me look for it...


Anything else???

EDIT: tried to upload the PDF, too big, let me find it on Whelen's site...Stand by...


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

PDF link...
http://www.whelen.com/pb/Automotive/ProductSheets/Dash_Deck/Avenger_Series.pdf

Also expect to see this light on the market by late May, but don't hold me to that.

LSH Lights has these listed as preorder on their site and the costs are respectively:
Single Head: $127.20
Dual Head: $235.80
I was told that they were going to be more expensive than the TN, so we shall see.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I absolutely love my Talon! It is ridiculously bright and will seriously move people. Whelen has it right with LED's so I dont doubt this light a bit!:salute:


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Basically this is a direct talon replacement that is brighter, smaller and still the same price, with more features. Gotta love that.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

I cant wait untill they come out!!!! prsport


----------



## jblankster (Feb 18, 2008)

i might sell my talon for this one!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I just stumbled across the Avenger while goofing around on Whelens site and happened to come across this thread while searching for more info on the light. I'm wanting to hear some feedback on this when some one gets one. I have always thought the Talon was pretty bright, correct me if I'm wrong on that though.

Edit: Found a video of it on sirennet.com They also have a clip of the single Avenger as well.

http://www.sirennet.com/whavn2.html


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

let me know when you guys start dumping off your whelen talon dual lenses id be interested in picking one up that is either blue/blue or blue/clear...


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I was pointed over to this thread by a member on another forum I visit. Some more information about the light in it.

http://www.elightbars.org/bb/as-any-one-seen-the-new-whelen-avenger-led-dash-light-vt42798.html


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

dont get me started !#%@% them on that site i got kicked off beacuse i wasnt 18 and i had no idea that i was suppost to be 18 but i have had alot of my buyers from there stick up for me but there just a bunch of jerks there  :realmad: :angry:


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

We'll keep that in mind if you ever decide to re-apply after you turn 18. :waving:


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

I disagree -that's a great site - but there is a certain set of members that are the "lightbar police"...they don't like anyone who is not a FF or LEO having lights. I would definitely qualify as a "whacker" in their book - so I look, read, and keep my mouth shut!


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

haha, yeah, that site is goofy sometimes. Great for questions on how to set up the vehicle but some people who have their faces glued to the computer watching that forum every minute.


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

There are a lot of professional installers so if you have a serious tech question, or wierd problem with your lights, someone will always put you on the right track. If your an 18 year old with an ex-policecar, then for pete's sake don't tell them! They will not show any mercy.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

how many lights are on your truck sno what????


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

dudes, i know this is the avenger thread, but you can get brand new federal signal dual vipers for 160 shipped. Just as bright at any angle!!!!


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

way more than I need.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

ultimate plow;558338 said:


> dudes, i know this is the avenger thread, but you can get brand new federal signal dual vipers for 160 shipped. Just as bright at any angle!!!!


there alright but im a whelen guy ussmileyflag


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

i ordered my dual avenger last week should be delivered tomarrow. cant wait.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

What colors did you get? I have seen a couple vids of blue/red and read of a couple guys that have them and say the the blue has a slight teal color to it.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

i bought a blue/blue. and it does have a teal color to it. but it is really bright.


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

plowman4life;558876 said:


> i bought a blue/blue. and it does have a teal color to it. but it is really bright.


You have any pics or video of it? A lot of people are saying this and I liked the rich deep blue the talons had so I'm not too impressed w/ this teal color people are talking about.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

William B.;556472 said:


> I just stumbled across the Avenger while goofing around on Whelens site and happened to come across this thread while searching for more info on the light. I'm wanting to hear some feedback on this when some one gets one. I have always thought the Talon was pretty bright, correct me if I'm wrong on that though.
> 
> Edit: Found a video of it on sirennet.com They also have a clip of the single Avenger as well.
> 
> http://www.sirennet.com/whavn2.html





accipiter12;559193 said:


> You have any pics or video of it? A lot of people are saying this and I liked the rich deep blue the talons had so I'm not too impressed w/ this teal color people are talking about.


Check out the vid above. Also check out elightbars.org There is a thread on that site about it. Here lately they are saying that while it is a blue color, it is a lighter color do to the diodes that Whelen has been receiving.

Read this thread about a guy who thought his was teal and sent it back to Whelen

http://www.elightbars.org/bb/got-my-avenger-back-from-whelen-vt46626.html


----------



## bosslover (Jan 19, 2008)

if any of you talon owners are looking to get rid of it for the new avenger i would be intersted


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I keep debating between this light and Axixtech Xtreme Dual Dash light. I'm waiting for someone to do a comparison video between the 2. I do like that the Axixtech light will do a 2x2 or the full light.

http://www.projectresponder.com/public-safety-equipment/d26-MicroMax-Xtreme-12-led-Dash-Light.htm


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Ordered a Tomar 200s from ledguy.net yesterday. I got the high out put version in blue/white. I'll get a video clip of it when I get the light.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

man .. glad i stuck with all strobes on my truck you can mistake colored plastic compared to led diodes .... TEAL instead of BLUE .. id be PE - OD ...


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

There are a couple vids on elightbars.org showing the blue/teal. The couple I have seen aren't so much a teal, just a lighter blue.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

accipiter12;559193 said:


> You have any pics or video of it? A lot of people are saying this and I liked the rich deep blue the talons had so I'm not too impressed w/ this teal color people are talking about.


i can text people a pic of it from my phone but as of right now that is the only picture i have in the dark with my avenger and tir3s.

if i remember ill take some pics on wednesday. of everything.

idk what everyone is pissed about though. you can barely tell the difference. sure its not as dark blue as the talon but ive used both the talon and the avenger, and the avenger deffinently gets peoples attention easier than a talon. ive had people hit me with the high beams while i was using a talon and not see the light. but the avenger can clearly be seen through the high beams.

the color difference with the talon is only a minor flaw in a far superior light.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

How do you like the dual switches on the plug? I've read that some people don't like them because they will accidentally bump the pattern switch when they meant to turn the light off.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

William B.;561277 said:


> How do you like the dual switches on the plug? I've read that some people don't like them because they will accidentally bump the pattern switch when they meant to turn the light off.


i like it better than the talon.

and if you are looking at what you are doing you cant hit the wrong switch. the power switch has a red power LED to let you know its on and the pattern switch is solid black. and the pattern switch is much harder to push over than the regular rocker switch.

even if you change the pattern by accident all you have to do is hit it again for 1 second and it will reverse to the last pattern.

also will have pics up tomarrow and possibly a video if i can get it uploaded.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok here are the long awaited pictures.

first truck with no lights on.









next just Tir3s









dual avenger and tir3s









ALL LIGHTS









Video
http://v4.tinypic.com/player.swf?file=2a8hxm0&s=4
Original Video - More videos at TinyPic

if there is anything that doesnt work just let me know.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok heres a update on the talon whelen still makes the but they are a galls light now

http://galls.com/style.html?assort=general_catalog&style=DL099


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

I have a feeling that Galls just bought up alot of the remaining Talons for a good price, and changed the name because of the copyright thing.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

BlueLine Ent;561978 said:


> I have a feeling that Galls just bought up alot of the remaining Talons for a good price, and changed the name because of the copyright thing.


i wouldn't doubt it i think your right on the money there


----------



## phillups66 (Jul 22, 2008)

I have two dual avengers in my front window with a bail mount bracket to the head liner and two singles to the rear of the truck with the same mounting bracket. These lights are a huge upgrade from the previous talon. First of all they come with a new cig. plug that you can change all of the flash patterns with one button that is next to the power button. Also the rear of the unit is a sleeker look. It is black with a dark gray almost composite look to the middle with a simple black whelen sticker in it. Much better than the older white label on a black surface. I cut off the cig plug and hard wired it into my cencom golf siren amplifier and everything works great. If you are getting more than one avenger make sure you get the one that can be synced.


----------

